# Smart switch for fireplace



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

A client asked me if there was a wifi switch available for their fireplace and I said I would have to look into it.. so here I am looking into it.
Any ideas?
I have been looking for info on any codes that prevent remote control of a fireplace but haven't come across anything yet.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Most newer fireplaces we hook up come with a hand held remote. And a remote controlled switch is still a disconnecting means.

Levition has a new WIFI enabled (including internet capabilities) that has over a 9 amp motor rating available. I was talking to the supply house rep today about it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

NDC said:


> A client asked me if there was a wifi switch available for their fireplace and I said I would have to look into it.. so here I am looking into it.
> Any ideas?
> I have been looking for info on any codes that prevent remote control of a fireplace but haven't come across anything yet.


Does this fireplace do tricks? Play music? Bake cookies? To me a fireplace is a masonry structure in which one builds a fire, hence "place for fire". What is a remote going to do? (bear with me, we don't have fireplaces around here)


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Does this fireplace do tricks? Play music? Bake cookies? To me a fireplace is a masonry structure in which one builds a fire, hence "place for fire". What is a remote going to do? (bear with me, we don't have fireplaces around here)


gas fired with an ignitor


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Does the remote control the gas supply?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

NDC said:


> A client asked me if there was a wifi switch available for their fireplace and I said I would have to look into it.. so here I am looking into it.
> Any ideas?
> I have been looking for info on any codes that prevent remote control of a fireplace but haven't come across anything yet.


What control does it have right now ?

I've seen builders just have a switch or a line voltage t-stat.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

The homeowner just wants to be able to control it via Alexa via voice control.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

emtnut said:


> What control does it have right now ?
> 
> I've seen builders just have a switch or a line voltage t-stat.


Low voltage switch.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

explain to the customer what a bad idea it is, and run like hell


----------

